# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Kathakal From Thathamma

## kannappanunni



----------


## Makarand

:Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: adipoli...
ente iratta peranallo Thenali Raman... :Blush:

----------


## Aromal

Thanks anish..............

----------


## kallan pavithran

kollaaaaam... wishing all the success for this thread......

----------


## kallan pavithran

> adipoli...
> ente iratta peranallo Thenali Raman...


nalla peru.... entha ingane vilikan reason??

----------


## Makarand

> nalla peru.... entha ingane vilikan reason??


budhi koodipoyathukondu.. :Blush:

----------


## kannappanunni

Thanks all comments

----------


## kallan pavithran

> budhi koodipoyathukondu..


 sadarana vattaperittu vilikunath kaliyakkiyanu...so mandan aayitalle alle angane vilikunne  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## veecee

:Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh: ........

----------


## Makarand

> sadarana vattaperittu vilikunath kaliyakkiyanu...so mandan aayitalle alle angane vilikunne


allalla..Roudrathil Mammootye vilikkunnathu Nari ennalle..athu pole.. :Blush:

----------


## veecee

anish annan peru mattiyo... :Doh:

----------


## kannappanunni

> anish annan peru mattiyo...


Yes, oru change arkkanu ishttamallathe  :Laugh: .

----------


## noonu

nice thread...all the best...

----------


## kallan pavithran

> allalla..Roudrathil Mammootye vilikkunnathu Nari ennalle..athu pole..


ummmmmmmmm puli aaanalle....... :2guns:

----------


## Makarand

> ummmmmmmmm puli aaanalle.......


che...njan valare rahasyam ayi kondunadanna karyangal okke ningal engane arinju..!!!! :Silenced:

----------


## davidoff

hahahahha. balyathilekoru ethi nottam

----------


## INDHUCH00DAN

*ee thread Bobanum moliyum pole oru blockbuster akatte enne ashamsikunnu*

----------


## maryland

Nice Thread. All the best.

----------


## kiran

puthiyathonnumille?

----------


## Anjali

onnum ille ivide

----------


## kiran

Nandu FK vittu poyo?

----------


## Contractor CP

good pls post more thanks :)

----------


## Maaveli

Thanks noushu :)
waiting for more

----------


## kannappanunni



----------


## kannappanunni



----------


## kannappanunni



----------


## kannappanunni



----------


## kannappanunni



----------


## Aromal

njan kalikkudukka ykku vendi oru thread thudangiyalo..?

----------


## E Y E M A X

> njan kalikkudukka ykku vendi oru thread thudangiyalo..?


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Baazigar

Great... do u have old poompatta/balarama?

----------


## swiss

> Great... do u have old poompatta/balarama?


hey,athu vannal super ayirikum. . .

----------


## Harry

> Great... do u have old poompatta/balarama?


80sile 10-20 books unde. poombaatta,balaram,lalu leela etc. next time naattil pokumbol post cheyyyaam.  :Ph34r:

----------


## maryland

> 80sile 10-20 books unde. poombaatta,balaram,lalu leela etc. next time naattil pokumbol post cheyyyaam.


 Great!! :flower: 
appo pettennu thanne naattil poykko....! :Secret:

----------


## Baazigar

> 80sile 10-20 books unde. poombaatta,balaram,lalu leela etc. next time naattil pokumbol post cheyyyaam.


Please do... 80'sle thanneyaanu njanum nokkunnathu.. Nostalgia pidichu enikku irikkaporuthi illa.. Onnu vegam naattil po..tta..re..

----------


## Harry

> Please do... 80'sle thanneyaanu njanum nokkunnathu.. Nostalgia pidichu enikku irikkaporuthi illa.. Onnu vegam naattil po..tta..re..


itha pandu post cheythathu. 

http://www.forumkeralam.com/1618924-post1177.html

http://www.forumkeralam.com/1619164-post1180.html

----------


## Baazigar

> itha pandu post cheythathu. 
> 
> http://www.forumkeralam.com/1618924-post1177.html
> 
> http://www.forumkeralam.com/1619164-post1180.html


Thanks Harry

----------


## maryland

> adipoli...
> ente iratta peranallo Thenali Raman...


ini muthal aa peru vilikkam.. :Band:

----------

